# World Rainbowz: The Shift of the Aggesssss!



## barefootinbabylon

Who's going?!? who's THINKING about going? who needs travel partners? hoppin' partners? hitchin' partners, pirate partners, road dawgs, etc. etc. i'm pretty sure i'm going; have one (maybe 2) BAD-ASS road dawgs that i would trust with fairly large portions of my life. Annndd i speak spanish! Muy bien! And i've been to Palenque/Yucatan/Guate/Belize! Even MAS BIEN!  Hehe.

Headin' to Detroit area (i'm in Muskegon, MI) around 20th Aug, then to Philly to see my best friend. Try to kidnap her, for at least part of the journey. Swoop down to Raleigh, see some kids there. Asheville. Don't have po-lice troubles. Down to St. Auggie to see a good friend down there. Try to kidnap her. And her daughter. Go to NOLA to busk/fly/make money. See if i can do a fruit harvest in FL? Biloxi, Gulfport, etc. On to Tejas, Austin to see a friend, Galveston to see ex-bf/best friend thing. I-10 to the desert, learn from some Natives (Mesa?) Slab City. San D, then up 101 to OR/WA. Redwoods. Apple harvest? Redwoods. Weed.

Back down towards Baja, etc., then on into Mehiikkko. I think Tijuana/Baja would be alright to cross, all things considered. <3 Wonder if that Christian-kid is still down there? Christian? Christian?

Palenque to... peru? Maybe? We'll see.

Hit it up. <3 Let the Revolution beginnnn.... or continue. 

Namaste, Blessed Be, alohA fo' Lyf,
~ melissA


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Sounds like a shit ton of fun stay safe!


----------



## salamat

me and my lady are heading down there. we just left vancouver and headed through canada to the atlantic then down the east coast to FLA, hoping to score a boat and sail down to the yucatan.


----------



## CrypticCosmic

Whats the exact date of it?


----------



## barefootinbabylon

It 'officially' begins 1 Dec, and goes 'til... well, let's see what happens on the 21st! Haha..  But caravans/tribes/families have been traveling there already for months, from Brazil there's a bigg hippie-caravan.  It's in Palenque, MX, and surrounding areas..  Eeee!!


----------



## barefootinbabylon

salamat said:


> me and my lady are heading down there. we just left vancouver and headed through canada to the atlantic then down the east coast to FLA, hoping to score a boat and sail down to the yucatan.


 
Good shit... Yep, that seems a common plan.  I'm gonna swoop in from the opposite direction, cuz I've always wanted to see DF, and.. well, pretty much a grand swoop of the country. Depending on what my 'road dawg' does, but i can always find him...  Yeah, there's boats... What is the boat website... Peace Fleet, i believe? Yah. I'm 'following' you on here, now, if dat's cool  Hehehe.

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## salamat

barefootinbabylon said:


> Good shit... Yep, that seems a common plan.  I'm gonna swoop in from the opposite direction, cuz I've always wanted to see DF, and.. well, pretty much a grand swoop of the country. Depending on what my 'road dawg' does, but i can always find him...  Yeah, there's boats... What is the boat website... Peace Fleet, i believe? Yah. I'm 'following' you on here, now, if dat's cool  Hehehe.
> 
> Namaste, Blessed Be,
> ~ melissA


thank for the web site! great info, we are spreading the word of the gathering here in canada through a cross country collaborative art project.
check it out on facebook(elementalart2012).
i hope to see you down in mexico !


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Hey, bruddah! Are you on digihitch, too, by any chance..? i know that Morgan 'Sal' created it and whatnot, and that he died, but... you seem familiar, somehow. i dunno. Maybe it's just from this board.. But yah. ... if i could come to Canada, i totally would, to work *some* kind of (fruit?) harvest, but they won't let me in. i smoke too many drugs, and the po-lice like to catch me too many times. :\ Lame.

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## zoe420

awwww i wannna cooooommmmmeeeeee???? someone come pick me up im a complete newb still at home i cant go alone im a petite girl and have no road dawgs... help pweeeeeeesssee


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Where do you live? Aww, you sound super cute; i'm always a fan of taking new girlies on the road. Not that i do it all that often, not that i'm all that cool (or a dude). But yeah, generally, chicks are better travelin' companions than dudes any day, unless you're crazy.  And some chix are. Anyways.

I'm in Muskegon, MI... gonna head out in a couple weeks, do a big circle, basically (Ann Arbor, MI -->philly to VA Beach to Raleigh to asheville to savannah, NOLA, biloxi, etc. Then Austin, Galveston, maybbee across bit o' MX to avoid NM, then Grand canyon, up 101 to SF, redwoods, Humboldt, up to seattle. Then back down (more direct this time...) and on into MX, probably at TJ.

So. yah. hit me back. i got a license (JUST got it back!! Sooo excited!!) Can drive for days, know how to hitch, fly signs, spange, juggle, busk, do it all. no hoppin' trains. as of yet. <3 pref. hitchin'; you get paid to travel, and meet the most bomb-ass peoplez...

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## zoe420

barefootinbabylon said:


> Where do you live? Aww, you sound super cute; i'm always a fan of taking new girlies on the road. Not that i do it all that often, not that i'm all that cool (or a dude). But yeah, generally, chicks are better travelin' companions than dudes any day, unless you're crazy.  And some chix are. Anyways.
> 
> I'm in Muskegon, MI... gonna head out in a couple weeks, do a big circle, basically (Ann Arbor, MI -->philly to VA Beach to Raleigh to asheville to savannah, NOLA, biloxi, etc. Then Austin, Galveston, maybbee across bit o' MX to avoid NM, then Grand canyon, up 101 to SF, redwoods, Humboldt, up to seattle. Then back down (more direct this time...) and on into MX, probably at TJ.
> 
> So. yah. hit me back. i got a license (JUST got it back!! Sooo excited!!) Can drive for days, know how to hitch, fly signs, spange, juggle, busk, do it all. no hoppin' trains. as of yet. <3 pref. hitchin'; you get paid to travel, and meet the most bomb-ass peoplez...
> 
> Namaste, Blessed Be,
> ~ melissA


I live in springield mass. A couple weeks would be great so I could get sokme of my shit together. I heard hitchin was a good way to go I wouldn't mind that I just wouldn't wanna do it alone. But I guess being a traveler I prob won't have a choice at times. I shall learn jiujitsiu haha. No I'm not crazy (in a bad way) hey pm me well talk


----------



## CrypticCosmic

barefootinbabylon said:


> Where do you live? Aww, you sound super cute; i'm always a fan of taking new girlies on the road. Not that i do it all that often, not that i'm all that cool (or a dude). But yeah, generally, chicks are better travelin' companions than dudes any day, unless you're crazy.  And some chix are. Anyways.
> 
> I'm in Muskegon, MI... gonna head out in a couple weeks, do a big circle, basically (Ann Arbor, MI -->philly to VA Beach to Raleigh to asheville to savannah, NOLA, biloxi, etc. Then Austin, Galveston, maybbee across bit o' MX to avoid NM, then Grand canyon, up 101 to SF, redwoods, Humboldt, up to seattle. Then back down (more direct this time...) and on into MX, probably at TJ.
> 
> So. yah. hit me back. i got a license (JUST got it back!! Sooo excited!!) Can drive for days, know how to hitch, fly signs, spange, juggle, busk, do it all. no hoppin' trains. as of yet. <3 pref. hitchin'; you get paid to travel, and meet the most bomb-ass peoplez...
> 
> Namaste, Blessed Be,
> ~ melissA


I'm down to come along whenever you get into Oregon. I'll be in Eugene at that time...


----------



## Im a Cop

by the time you get there youll have a crew of about 50 haha...sounds great, im not into the whole hippy thing but still sounds like a blast, positivity is fucking refreshing. ive been rediscovering it, and def ready to either a)put some roots down and chill, or b) travel even more intensively and either way def need to work some harvests. lets go


----------



## Im a Cop

please kidnap my girlfriend in maryland on your way down from philly and ill meet you in asheville


----------



## Sunorbit

barefootinbabylon said:


> Who's going?!? who's THINKING about going? who needs travel partners? hoppin' partners? hitchin' partners, pirate partners, road dawgs, etc. etc. i'm pretty sure i'm going; have one (maybe 2) BAD-ASS road dawgs that i would trust with fairly large portions of my life. Annndd i speak spanish! Muy bien! And i've been to Palenque/Yucatan/Guate/Belize! Even MAS BIEN!  Hehe.
> 
> Headin' to Detroit area (i'm in Muskegon, MI) around 20th Aug, then to Philly to see my best friend. Try to kidnap her, for at least part of the journey. Swoop down to Raleigh, see some kids there. Asheville. Don't have po-lice troubles. Down to St. Auggie to see a good friend down there. Try to kidnap her. And her daughter. Go to NOLA to busk/fly/make money. See if i can do a fruit harvest in FL? Biloxi, Gulfport, etc. On to Tejas, Austin to see a friend, Galveston to see ex-bf/best friend thing. I-10 to the desert, learn from some Natives (Mesa?) Slab City. San D, then up 101 to OR/WA. Redwoods. Apple harvest? Redwoods. Weed.
> 
> Back down towards Baja, etc., then on into Mehiikkko. I think Tijuana/Baja would be alright to cross, all things considered. <3 Wonder if that Christian-kid is still down there? Christian? Christian?
> 
> Palenque to... peru? Maybe? We'll see.
> 
> Hit it up. <3 Let the Revolution beginnnn.... or continue.
> 
> Namaste, Blessed Be, alohA fo' Lyf,
> ~ melissA


I'm definitely thinking about going. I just feel this strong pull to go. I can speak Spanish too, (si, si mi amigo, vamos a fumar mas marihuana! haha). I'm praying that I'll be able to find a ride down there whether it's on the seas or the asphalt. I'm in Pennsylvania currently but am leaving within the next week or two, hitching back out to the west coast. I'll have mucho gas money and foodstuff too. Either way, peace and love to all.


----------



## salamat

Sunorbit said:


> I'm definitely thinking about going. I just feel this strong pull to go. I can speak Spanish too, (si, si mi amigo, vamos a fumar mas marihuana! haha). I'm praying that I'll be able to find a ride down there whether it's on the seas or the asphalt. I'm in Pennsylvania currently but am leaving within the next week or two, hitching back out to the west coast. I'll have mucho gas money and foodstuff too. Either way, peace and love to all.


we are hitching from toronto down to pittsburgh in a few days then on to the west as well, have a few of us and picking up more on the way. perhaps our paths will cross along the way!


----------



## robbaked

Am i the only one who doesn't know what the hell this is? Someone fill me in please.


----------



## nameless

you cant really drive into south america, look up the Dariens Gap. just google it, or watch people try to cross it on youtube...you will need a plane or boat bottom line if you wanna get into south america from central america...but if someone has a van or is passing by southern cali area and wanna pick me up i will come with gladly 
icon_bangdesk


----------



## Perrin Pockets

barefootinbabylon said:


> Who's going?!? who's THINKING about going? who needs travel partners? hoppin' partners? hitchin' partners, pirate partners, road dawgs, etc. etc. i'm pretty sure i'm going; have one (maybe 2) BAD-ASS road dawgs that i would trust with fairly large portions of my life. Annndd i speak spanish! Muy bien! And i've been to Palenque/Yucatan/Guate/Belize! Even MAS BIEN!  Hehe.
> 
> Headin' to Detroit area (i'm in Muskegon, MI) around 20th Aug, then to Philly to see my best friend. Try to kidnap her, for at least part of the journey. Swoop down to Raleigh, see some kids there. Asheville. Don't have po-lice troubles. Down to St. Auggie to see a good friend down there. Try to kidnap her. And her daughter. Go to NOLA to busk/fly/make money. See if i can do a fruit harvest in FL? Biloxi, Gulfport, etc. On to Tejas, Austin to see a friend, Galveston to see ex-bf/best friend thing. I-10 to the desert, learn from some Natives (Mesa?) Slab City. San D, then up 101 to OR/WA. Redwoods. Apple harvest? Redwoods. Weed.
> 
> Back down towards Baja, etc., then on into Mehiikkko. I think Tijuana/Baja would be alright to cross, all things considered. <3 Wonder if that Christian-kid is still down there? Christian? Christian?
> 
> Palenque to... peru? Maybe? We'll see.
> 
> Hit it up. <3 Let the Revolution beginnnn.... or continue.
> 
> Namaste, Blessed Be, alohA fo' Lyf,
> ~ melissA


 
Blessings Sister
Sounds like you have a hell of an adventure ahead of you. Me and a Brother are heading out from Florida with hopes of making it to Palenque. It'll be my first adventure on the rails. We are also manifesting a trip to Peru, have some friends in Lima, I want to spend some time in the bush, maybe hoof it up the Inca trail. No real destination in mind, just alot of walking a guess. But any who me nor my brother speak Spanish, i understand a little not much. So it would help to have someone who can get a point across or ask a question with us. If your serious about a walkabout in the woods keep in touch and hopefully we can join paths for a bit.
Namaste
Brother Perrin


----------



## iHaveRabiez

So down. Atleast from the Midwest to Wa and everything in between. Please kidnap me.. I'm rotting away in Indiana!


----------



## Rob Nothing

I don't know what it is we're talking about here, but I like it.
I'm going to count myself in and hope, by no small stroke of genius I may end up in the right place at the right time.


----------



## wildwerden

For those who don't know what's going on here:


> The 2012 International Rainbow Gathering will be held in Palenque, Mexico at the Mayan ruins for the entire month of December. Every 11 years the Sun’s polararities fluxuate not physically but gravitationally, which sends off a ” Coronal Mass Ejection”, which many know as a solar srorm, in a random direction usually towards planets with a greater mass.
> This will be one of the most epic gatherings considering that on December 21st, 2012, the Sun, Earth, Saturn, and Jupiter will be aligned with our solar system directly in the center of the Milky Way Galaxy on one of those eleven years of the coronal mass ejection. Then causing a chain reaction overall projecting massive coronal shrapnel from the Sun directly towards the Earth, considering the mass of the alignment Theoretically speaking, in the center of each Galaxy, there is a black hole holding the material makeup of the Galaxy all together. Isn’t that exciting. Solar storms create power outages and considering that the gathering will have none, or should have none, we’ll be the most content of all, theoretically speaking.
> There will be amazonian water falls, wild fruit trees, Mayan elders, and probably many other nomads alienated from the rainbow gathering that have migrated there out of curiosity of this prophesied phenomenon which will probably, like I said, be the most epic gathering in the history of old. And all who have read this , I sincerely encourage you to attend.



This sounds absolutely incredible. I'll have to see what I can do to get me, my boy and pups down there. How doable is it to drive there from NY?


----------



## 804

acapulco is always a place for people to go. right now i have ~ an acre of land with a half built cement house, it only cost like a grand so very little more money to build it. its on top of a mountain with natives. 3 people speak English and im not there right now, im in va. theres many acres of land not being used that could be used to farm. i speak a little spanish but the 3 english speakers all speak spanish. its right next to the beach also overlooking the ocean. im looking to getting back down there in a year when i have money. dont bring cars because its not a good place to be driving, with corrupt cops and bad roads on the mountain.

i also have friends in nevuo lardeo that own a parking lot and they allow me to spend the night there when im passing through, though if i go down there again. im gonna bring an old car or just take a bus. plus i dont advice driving down with american plates, i was stopped many times by military and all they want is money


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Gooood shit, 804. Welcome to da boardz! Stick around; sounds like you have some good resources available, and there are lots of awesome people here to network with, and... shit like that. 

I'll be headin' out (FINALLY!!) from MI on Friday, Saturday at the latest... First to Knox, then AVL; will probably be there for around a week - hopefully less, cuz i've been antsy as FUCK for the past... 28 years of life, but Asheville is a glorious, glorious black hole into which i get sucked - no more than a week, i say!! I gotta get to Callliiii!! 

Anyways. If you'll be in that area in a couple days, hit me up... I'm a chick (kinda), , have a 5 month old black lab/pit named Grace...wandering around downtown and shiiitt. Hehe. Excited to be back with PHAMILY (not just... family).  I'll probably head down 26/95 to Charleston, Savannah, JAX, etc. - try to get my busk/flyin' on, send some $$$ back home... haha... Then west on 10 (cuz it's already gettin' a bit too cold for I-40, and i've done that route tooo many times) 

Beee eaaazzyyyy


----------



## 804

I could go more in depth about such things as the drug war and people stealing from you. I had a few people steal from me, who tired being my friends and they just wanted to steal from me. those 3 english speakers are people I trust when really there is like 12 people that Ive meet that speak english. a few of which are fairly close to drug lords so I never felt in danger that much like being killed or kidnapped. I haven't been down there in a year I was there last winter for over 5 months but im guessing that the house is finished and if not its just simply buying a few extra hammocks at the market and hanging them up with a fire to keep the bugs away. 

theres a big story to the land such as its govt land but squatters have lived on it for like 2 decades they planted mango trees a bunch of places and water is from an underground mountain spring that i drank from without boiling. there is bananas and lemons and grapes on a smaller scale but its 90 degrees year round with raining season being 5 months where it rains like once every 3 days, which is around spring-summer in the states and dry season where it never rains for 7 months. the land had 3 leaders when i got there, 2 female leaders and 1 male leader. overtime the male leader was murdered with ak 47 shoots to the head, which i heard was because he got upset with someone who was in the know and they made a call. he controlled the right side of the mountain and then one of the female leaders was told to leave or the same would happen to her and he left with her family. they had 3 houses total so no one lived there anymore but her brother in law stayed behind and some believe that her brother in law was the one to write the note. sometimes there is military on the mountain and sometimes a helicopter with fly around it and be really close where i can see the people inside it. also there are a few people that live on the mountain or have houses on it, that are drug lords or former drug lords. so overall spanish really is a great thing to learn if wanting to leave here long term


----------



## luciferchrist

I want to go! Im in seattle now. I will do whatever for a ride down there or if someone wants to hop Ill travel with ya. Hit me up on here or facebook. Name is luke harrah. Cmon. I want to go to this shit


----------



## street mermaid

I would love to go to this event. I've been obsessed with this years winter solstice for years. End of times? New beginnings? Something big is going to happen. I cant wait!
I'm currently trying to get to Detroit from Canada. I hope to make it there very very soon. Just trying to get paperwork in order.


----------



## luciferchrist

street mermaid said:


> I would love to go to this event. I've been obsessed with this years winter solstice for years. End of times? New beginnings? Something big is going to happen. I cant wait!
> I'm currently trying to get to Detroit from Canada. I hope to make it there very very soon. Just trying to get paperwork in order.


 
Is that you Kat?
If so. Still thinking about going to palenque? I don't have a way down there but I really want to go. I lost my pack and my sleeping bag and now I have very little gear. If I had enough gear I would just head down to Tijuana. I have a friend there. I could find a way from there maybe.


----------



## street mermaid

luciferchrist said:


> Is that you Kat?
> If so. Still thinking about going to palenque? I don't have a way down there but I really want to go. I lost my pack and my sleeping bag and now I have very little gear. If I had enough gear I would just head down to Tijuana. I have a friend there. I could find a way from there maybe.


Sorry to hear about your pack friend. 
My name is Wren. You should figure out a way to get down there regardless.
Gear is always replaceable. Though costly and time consuming. I get that. :/


----------



## luciferchrist

street mermaid said:


> Sorry to hear about your pack friend.
> My name is Wren. You should figure out a way to get down there regardless.
> Gear is always replaceable. Though costly and time consuming. I get that. :/


 
I feel it is important to attend this gathering of the rainbow tribe. I am a silent one, literally; like a mute. It makes traveling more difficult. I am not mute, I have just taken a vow of silence. Meanwhile, the only belonging I have is the bardo thodo. I carry it on my back. I wish to reach this gathering so still I try. If I do not, then it was not meant to be.


----------



## HoboinaTux

I'm in Austin, I'm willing to come along for the post texas part of the trip. Send me a PM and we'll see whats up.


----------



## Rancho

I'm hungry and no


----------

